# Fisker - FSR



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 2017)

I have been excited about this company and its vehicles for some time. Official SOP on the Fisker Ocean is Nov 17th so coming up very soon. 

The Fisker Ocean is being built by Magna out of the Magna Steyr plant in Graz Austria. The next vehicle announced is the PEAR (with a 30K USD price target) to be released in 2024 and to be built by Foxconn (likely out of the former GM Lordstown Ohio plant). Batteries are coming from CATL.

_Full disclosure: I own shares in the company and a reservation for the Fisker Ocean._

I am interested to hear others thoughts on Fisker Inc. and their asset light model of producing vehicles through strategic partnerships.

Further info on the Fisker Ocean below:

Trim levels:

*Extreme / One *_(Launch eddition) _- _$68 999 USD_
• Battery: Hyper Range • Powertrain: Dual Motor AWD with Rear Disconnect • Range: 350 miles (Fisker estimate utilizing EPA standards) • Drive Modes: Earth, Fun, Hyper • Smart Traction • Fisker Intelligent Pilot package including: • 360º surround view with 3D • Integrated Drive Assist • Lane Change Assist • Automatic Emergency Braking—Premium • Front and Side Collision Warning • Park My Car • Revolve 17.1” Central Touchscreen • Fisker HyperSound: Immersive Audio System • SolarSky roof • California Mode • Winter Package • Limo Mode • Front/Rear Heated Seats • See Me Signal • Digital Rear View Mirror • App as Key • Remote Vehicle Locator • Key Fob (with California Mode) • Gaming in HMI


*Ultra* - _$49 999 USD_
• Battery: Hyper Range • Powertrain: Dual Motor AWD with Rear Disconnect • Range: 340 miles (Fisker estimate utilizing EPA standards) • Drive Modes: Earth, Fun, Hyper • Smart Traction—available option • Fisker Intelligent Pilot package including: • Automatic Emergency Braking—Premium • Front and Side Collision Warning • Traffic Sign/Light Recognition • Blind Spot Monitoring • Driver Drowsiness and Attention Warning • Lane Keep Assist • 17.1” Central Touchscreen • Fisker Premium Sound + • OpenSky roof • California Mode • Winter Package—available option • See Me Signal • Digital Rear View Mirror • Unique Ultra Interior Trim option • App as Key

*Sport - *_$37 499 USD_ _(likely will see price increase before they even produce this model)_
• Battery: Touring Range • Powertrain: Single Motor FWD • Range: 250 miles (Fisker estimate utilizing EPA standards) • Drive Modes: Earth, Fun • Fisker Intelligent Pilot package including: • Automatic Emergency Braking—Premium • Front and Side Collision Warning • Traffic Sign/Light Recognition • Blind Spot Monitoring • Driver Drowsiness and Attention Warning • Lane Keep Assist • 17.1” Central Touchscreen • Fisker Premium Sound • BigSky roof • Winter Package—available option • See Me Signal • Digital Rear View Mirror • Unique Sport Interior Trim • App as Key


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I think the entire production of the Ocean is sold out. Deliveries are scheduled for July 2023 when a number of EV models will come out.

The EV choices are expanding rapidly.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I think everyone is offering good electric vehicles.
I think they're going to get cheaper and more accessible.

My concerns.
Mass producing vehicles is hard.
Mass producing at high quality is hard.
Doing so efficiently requires significant investment and knowledge/experience.

Picking a winner will be hard.
I think the experience of the existing automakers is a big benefit, of course they have a lot of legacy weight to deal with.
I think Tesla might be able to crack in, they don't have the legacy costs, or histories, and they're working hard on gaining experience.
Magna clearly has the automotive mass production experience to handle this

I'm not sure where the money will be, is it in the design and marketting, or in the production.
If it's just design and marketting, Fisker has a chance.

I personally think that the future is one of two paths, that may exist.
A highly commoditized vehicle, similar to the PC market where everyone sells the same stuff with a different logo. Think Gateway 2000, Dell etc.
Or a fully integrated supplier think Apple/Blackberry.

I actually think most transportation will end up being provided under the first path.
And quite honestly, I think driving your own vehicle will become a recreational activity
I think electric Robotaxis are actual future of the transportation market, at least until we're all on public transit.


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 2017)

Sags,

There are reservations on more than year 1 worth of vehicles. They will do as other manufacturers have done and build more expensive vehicles first so if you want Extreme you will get it and Ultra and Sport will be delayed.

I agree that there are getting to be lots of options out there. Exciting times and very tough to pick a winner.

Mr.Matt,

I agree with what you say longterm.
Eventually car ownership will not make sense. I often think about that as I see new houses being built with a 3 car garage taking up most of the frount of the house. I do think that is still a good 20 years away but those houses will look pretty stupid in a world of Robotaxis and very limited personal vehicle ownership.

Before that time comes I will likely own a couple EVs and am excited by the options out there especially as prices come down.. Battery advancements are still needed to make even greater leaps...

The reason Fisker interests me personally is I like the design and the specs released and I respect Magna's ability to produce. I would follow the company but not invest a dime if they didn't have that partnership with Magna (similar to RIvian, Lucid etc.). Fisker is less than 10% of those companies Market Cap.... To me having an experienced vehicle and EV producer manufacture the car removes a lot of risk. Currently the Magna Styer plant produces the Jaguar I-Pace as well as others which gives me confidence in the vehicle actually getting to market. 

I don't think of Apple as a fully integrated supplier as they too use Foxconn handle production. 

AlwaysLearning


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

As the ICE market for compact cars is only 16% and declining, I think the most successful EV manufacturers will be the ones offering high quality pickup trucks, SUVs, and cross-overs. Without an ICE motor, transmissions, other systems necessary on an ICE vehicle, the vehicles will last longer and could be financed for longer time periods, so monthly cost will be less of an issue.

Some of the automakers may offer a small EV car model, but it won't be their focus or drive their sales.

Bottom line.....people who drive larger vehicles aren't going to step down to a small sedan or coupe just because it is an EV.....and they won't have to.

I also think people, especially those with kids, will continue to want their own vehicles and not have to rely on shared vehicles or some other solution.

Anyone with kids knows the mess they can create while carting them around and which parents want to clean the vehicle after every use ?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

AlwaysLearning said:


> The reason Fisker interests me personally is I like the design and the specs released and I respect Magna's ability to produce. I would follow the company but not invest a dime if they didn't have that partnership with Magna (similar to RIvian, Lucid etc.). Fisker is less than 10% of those companies Market Cap.... To me having an experienced vehicle and EV producer manufacture the car removes a lot of risk. Currently the Magna Styer plant produces the Jaguar I-Pace as well as others which gives me confidence in the vehicle actually getting to market.
> 
> I don't think of Apple as a fully integrated supplier as they too use Foxconn handle production.


I think it's a risky play on the Fisker brand.

I actually think Ford, VW, Hyundai & Tesla are better positioned to execute here. They have all the pieces in place, from brand awareness, production and good product you can (somewhat) buy today.
Why buy a Fisker, or Rivian, when you can get a Tesla or a Ford?

I think the rest are, at this point, also-rans. Though I fully expect Toyota, maybe Honda, to just pop out some ready to go exciting solutions that nobody is paying attention to right now.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

At the end of the day my best guess is that the most popular ICE vehicles will be the most popular EV vehicles.

People buy their choice of vehicle because they like the styling, availability of service, brand loyalty, and practical uses for their lifestyle.

I doubt that is going to change because the vehicle is EV instead of ICE powered.

I don't see much opportunity for market share expansion if an automotive manufacturer only offers one or two vehicle choices to customers.


----------

